# The latest white paper on international migration for South Africa



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

The latest white paper on international migration for South Africa final draft on home affairs website worries me. It says DHA is planning to scrap Permanent Residency completely and replace it with Points based system for long term visas. ( GO TO PAGE 42).

www.dha.gov.za/WhitePaperonInternationalMigration-20170602.pdf

What would happen in such case to the existing Permanent Residents?


----------

